# Old Stanley Router Bits



## Kris Evans (Feb 3, 2018)

Recently purchased an old parts bin at an estate sale, and it is loaded with a lot of old router bits (over 40) in good shape. Some still coated with the protective rubber, which is quite hard now) I have tried to find out info on these on line (ebay/Google) but am coming up empty handed. Most are Stanley brand (Stanley Electric Tools, H 212, H 224, H 216), Also have some Delta Moulding Cutter Knives that have never been opened. These too are quite old. Can anyone tell me what their value might be, and possibly where to sell them (other than ebay) I am not an accomplished woodworker myself and would like to get these into the hands of someone who could use/appreciate these, and am not looking to make a fortune here.
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Kris; old bits were High Speed Steel...new bits are almost all Carbide. The attraction to the older bits for most woodworkers is almost non-existent.
Sorry for the letdown but the sad reality is they're high maintenance and of little economic value. This doesn't mean that someone somewhere wouldn't want them, but they're not worth a lot.
Cheers!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Kris and welcome. Dan is correct. Even if they are a bit newer and are carbide instead of HSS they still won't be worth that much. Stanley bits do not command very good prices. If they are HSS you might get $1 each for them. If they are carbide maybe $5 each (ebay prices).

Same goes for those molding head cutters. Not a lot of people have one of them. I do and it is over 30 years old. Another issue is that there were two models. A one cutter head and a 3 cutter head. So one group will only want the cutters if there are 3 and the other group will only be interested in one. I see them on ebay somewhat regularly and they sell from $5 a set to $10 a set. I've seen sellers ask for $12 and I don't think I've ever seen anyone pay that. There is a company that still makes cutters for those heads named Corob Cutter. Their bits sell for $17 per set I believe.


----------

